# Transexual Porn



## bribit99 (Oct 16, 2014)

I found my SO of a year and a half looking at live webcams of Transexual (have both) porn. Obviously cams are more personal so a whole different level. He stopped for over a month. I see its reactivated. Not sure what to think. Trying to understand why he's into this transsexual stuff. I'm thinking typical "men response". Not sure what to do or think. I feel inadequate:scratchhead:. 

<3 Heartbroken


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Typical man response is "EWWWWW!" 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

If he is watching live cams of transexuals, he is also texting them too, or maybe letting them watch him masturbate. It is posible he is bisexual. By that i mean the thought of men turns him on too, in addition to women. 

That in itself is not a deal breaker unless you can not handle it. If, after some contemplation, your response is ewwww...then you had better have a talk with him about it. Is this just a fantasy with him. Does he ONLY watch transexual porn? or does he sometimes watch hetero porn too? does he have any desire to phycially act on those urges, like hiring a transexual escort for a night at a hotel? 

Tough questions to ask him, but worth knowing the answers to


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
For me there is a big gap between non-interactive and interactive cams. 

As far as the content- fantasies are just that. It may be a mild fetish of his that he has no interest in acting on - or something he wants.

It is possible that he has submissive fantasies, and that his transexual fantasies could be satisfied by a women with a strapon. Fantasies are different and specific though, so its hard to tell.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I just opened this thread so I would have "transsexual porn" in my browser history, to see if my husband will notice. He he.

Well that and I was hoping for links.


----------



## Want2StayMarried (Oct 14, 2014)

bribit99 said:


> I found my SO of a year and a half looking at live webcams of Transexual (have both) porn. Obviously cams are more personal so a whole different level. He stopped for over a month. I see its reactivated. Not sure what to think. Trying to understand why he's into this transsexual stuff. I'm thinking typical "men response". Not sure what to do or think. I feel inadequate:scratchhead:.
> 
> <3 Heartbroken


People like different things, the important thing is honesty. You need to talk to him about these issues. Maybe sort of separate it so one is the transexual issue then address the live webcam thing separately if it doesn't come up while discussing the other. Ultimately how you handle it is up to you and should be based off of whether or not his reasons, desires, and expectations of you are acceptable to you in the relationship. You can't change what he likes but you don't have to accept it if you don't want to or get into different sexual situations if you aren't comfortable doing them. Just realize if you aren't compatible that way it will be an issue going forward that will probably regularly have to be addressed.


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

Faithful Wife said:


> I just opened this thread so I would have "transsexual porn" in my browser history, to see if my husband will notice. He he.
> 
> Well that and I was hoping for links.


you naughty girl


----------

